# Amy's First Journal



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Things didn't stay so happy for long my owner had some girls working for her they seemed quite nice they wanted to ride me and teach me western. My owner thought they seemed like really nice people so she let them take me and these people became my new owners..

They weren't as nice as everyone thought they out me at this barn and never really came to see me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

One day my mommy now was on a website and saw all these pretty picture's of me and that I was for sale but when she got there I wasn't as nice and fat as I looked in those pictures..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Needless to say she didn't hesitate and brought me home I was skin and bones and covered in rain rot and was colicing on a regular basis but she didn't lose faith in me and did everything she could to help me get through it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Through all the craziness I kept a smile on and slowly gained weight then mommy decided to move me closer to home so she can watch me closer and be there if I had anymore emergencies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing! She's looking so good now


----------

